# Cal mac



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

As from 01 october the company will be split into two, 600 employees will be transferred to the Guernsey registered company. Ownership of the ferries will remain based in Gourock in Inverclyde The change should show substantial tax savings. Staff pay and conditions will not be affected say the RMT union.


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

How ridiculous is that? A State owned company going offshore so it doesn't have to pay tax which it will inevitably get back in funding.
Only in the UK!


----------



## agentroadrunner (Feb 2, 2006)

The splintering of Caledonian MacBrayne Ltd as we knew it is now ( I think ) complete.

We have; 

*Caledonian Maritime *( the owners )
*Cal Mac Ferries *( the operator )
*Cal Mac Crewing ( Guernsey )* ( employer of ships staff )
*Cal Mac HR ( UK )* ( employer of HR & payroll staff )
*Cowal Ferries *( presumably to operate Gourock - Dunoon )
*Rathlin Ferries *( presumably to operate Ballycastle - Rathlin )

There may be more and I stand to be corrected. As I no longer work there, I may have picked something up wrong but this is the general idea!

The whole outfit is seemingly known as *The Caledonian MacBrayne Group *and includes *Northlink *under the parent Company *David MacBrayne Ltd* ( I think ).

All very involved!!!

A


----------

